# Works of Elena Shumilova



## Farmtex (Feb 17, 2014)

If you haven't seen these pictures, it is worth your time.
Russian Mother Takes Magical Pictures of Her 2 Kids with Animals on Her Farm











​​





​Farmtex


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2014)

I very much enjoyed those photos, they are so peaceful and natural.


----------



## Raven (Feb 17, 2014)

Wonderful pictures, they are a joy to see!


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 17, 2014)

These are wonderful, Farmtex, thanks for posting, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 19, 2014)

omygosh!!!!!!!  These are like the most beautiful photos I have seen in a long time, and I've never seen any like them!  She is wonderful, thank you Farmtex for sharing!! Denise


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 19, 2014)

Raven said:


> Wonderful pictures, they are a joy to see!



glad you enjoyed them


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 19, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> These are wonderful, Farmtex, thanks for posting, and welcome to the forum.



They are remarkable. Glad you enjoyed them. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> omygosh!!!!!!!  These are like the most beautiful photos I have seen in a long time, and I've never seen any like them!  She is wonderful, thank you Farmtex for sharing!! Denise



Their beauty is indeed striking. Amazing how the lady sees her world.


----------



## Katybug (Feb 19, 2014)

Gifted artist and then some.  Incredible pix and thank you so much for sharing.  I'll be looking at them over and over again.

I've had some minor health issues and haven't been on the board for awhile, but welcome to you!


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 19, 2014)

Katybug said:


> Gifted artist and then some.  Incredible pix and thank you so much for sharing.  I'll be looking at them over and over again.
> 
> I've had some minor health issues and haven't been on the board for awhile, but welcome to you!



So glad you enjoyed them Katybug and thank you for the welcome. I wish you well.


----------

